# anyone have an Oberon Wild Rose in marigold?



## karin (Jul 15, 2010)

Title pretty much says it all! I'm thisclose to ordering this cover, and would love to hear reviews from anyone who already has it. Pics would be wonderful, too, if you have them and wouldn't mind posting them.

Thanks!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Oooh I'd love to see that too! I have never seen one on the Oberon threads. I think that would be really unique and pretty.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't have one, but would also love to see one also!!! Marigold is a beautiful and cheerful color!! 

Hope someone will post pictures or comments soon!


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

you might want to post this question on our FB page.. we have several people that have posted this combo as well

www.facebook.com/oberondesign


----------



## karin (Jul 15, 2010)

OberonDesign.com said:


> you might want to post this question on our FB page.. we have several people that have posted this combo as well
> 
> www.facebook.com/oberondesign


Thanks so much-- I did find a couple of pictures someone posted there. The cover is gorgeous! That's all I needed-- off to place my order!


----------



## karin (Jul 15, 2010)

OK, I've ordered it, and I'm so excited! Even though I knew I wanted either a red or a marigold one this time, it still took me FOREVER to decide on one. Despite that-- and despite the fact that I'm kidding nobody if I pretend this is my last Oberon!-- I feel certain that I picked exactly the right one. Yay!

Leslieray and sparklemotion, I'll post pictures when it arrives!

Now to pass time until then....


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

karin said:


> OK, I've ordered it, and I'm so excited! Even though I knew I wanted either a red or a marigold one this time, it still took me FOREVER to decide on one. Despite that-- and despite the fact that I'm kidding nobody if I pretend this is my last Oberon!-- I feel certain that I picked exactly the right one. Yay!
> 
> Leslieray and sparklemotion, I'll post pictures when it arrives!
> 
> Now to pass time until then....


Yay! Look forward to seeing pics, it's a beautiful color and I love that pattern.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

karin said:


> OK, I've ordered it, and I'm so excited! Even though I knew I wanted either a red or a marigold one this time, it still took me FOREVER to decide on one. Despite that-- and despite the fact that I'm kidding nobody if I pretend this is my last Oberon!-- I feel certain that I picked exactly the right one. Yay!
> 
> Leslieray and sparklemotion, I'll post pictures when it arrives!
> 
> Now to pass time until then....


Can't wait to see your pictures of you new marigold Oberon!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## karin (Jul 15, 2010)

Tonight's tracking update says it's in my town! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

karin said:


> Tonight's tracking update says it's in my town! I can't wait to see it.


Please post a picture when it arrives! I ordered this same combination a few days ago and am anxious to see how it looks in real life (as opposed to the pics on the Oberon website). It has been such a long cold winter here that I just started craving a cover in that marigold color and couldn't stop myself from ordering one.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

karin said:


> Tonight's tracking update says it's in my town! I can't wait to see it.


Exciting! I love being able to track packages. hehe.


----------



## karin (Jul 15, 2010)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Please post a picture when it arrives! I ordered this same combination a few days ago and am anxious to see how it looks in real life (as opposed to the pics on the Oberon website). It has been such a long cold winter here that I just started craving a cover in that marigold color and couldn't stop myself from ordering one.


I will! It's great to be able to share my excitement with someone! And it's funny-- I ordered mine for the same reason. I know there are months of gray weather still ahead of me, so I'm making my own spring.


----------



## karin (Jul 15, 2010)

sparklemotion said:


> Exciting! I love being able to track packages. hehe.


I know! It's one of those small big things.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Did it arrive?  I'm anxious to hear how you like it?  I bought the red ginkgo but was close to going with the marigold or green.  I loved all the colors.


----------



## karin (Jul 15, 2010)

It arrived as expected on Wednesday! I have tried a couple of times to get decent pictures, but haven't succeeded. It either looks far muddier than it is, or far brighter. If we get any sun tomorrow, as we're being promised, I'll take it outside and try again. I'd really like to get an accurate photo.

I like the cover a lot, but the color isn't what I was expecting. It's significantly darker than the website photos, and darker than the other marigold covers I've seen pictured here. In a normally lighted room, it really reads orange. In fact, the amazon lighted cover in burnt orange, on the monitor of my Mac at work and the screen of my home netbook, is _exactly_ the color of my new cover. Now, as it happens, I love orange, so this isn't a terrible thing! The workmanship of the cover is really beautiful, and I love how it feels and smells and how pliable it is-- it folds nearly all the way flat already, and I think will be completely flat with a very little more use. But the color is decidedly more orange than mustard; it's nowhere near a match to the goldenrod crayon that the marigold cover of another member here matched so closely. Despite my daughter's nearly-bottomless bin of crayons, I couldn't find a crayola that was a match, unfortunately. In bright natural light, it does read a little more yellow.

Overall, I like it very much, and I think in the autumn, I'll really love it. It doesn't satisfy my need for a brighter, more cheerful color, though, so I've done what any good accessory addict would do; I bought a red hummingbirds cover from someone here! 

Wisteria, I'd love to hear what you think of your cover when it arrives!


----------



## albianne (Jan 22, 2011)

I am still waiting for delivery for my Marigold Ginkgo and Red/Marigold Budhha Icon Journal, I am in Canada so it takes longer to receive deliveries from the US, hopefully I will see it next week.  I can't wait to see the color, my biggest fear is that the Marigold used in the k-3 cover will be a totally different shade of Marigold used in the Icon Journal. I hope you get a chance to post a picture tomorrow so we can see the shade.  I sure wouldn't expect to see orange though, none of the pictures I have seen appear orange at all.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Karin, now you have me a little anxious. I've received my shipping notice--my marigold wild roses cover is due to arrive this coming Thursday. I will definitely report in when it gets here.


----------



## karin (Jul 15, 2010)

The color of this marigold Hollyhocks journal is very, very close to my Roses. Actually, all of the marigold Oberon products in this seller's ebay store look pretty close to the color of mine. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Oberon-Leather-Journal-5-x7-marigold-HOLLYHOCK-/200550214816?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb1b96ca0#ht_1915wt_698

I still haven't been able to get a good photo, but did find a few real-life color matches. The manila inter-office mail envelopes at my work are a very close match; so is the plastic tube of Burt's Bees beeswax lip balm. Not the wrapper on the lip balm-- that's more yellow-- but the tube itself and the cap. I hope this helps!


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

karin said:


> The color of this marigold Hollyhocks journal is very, very close to my Roses. Actually, all of the marigold Oberon products in this seller's ebay store look pretty close to the color of mine.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Oberon-Leather-Journal-5-x7-marigold-HOLLYHOCK-/200550214816?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb1b96ca0#ht_1915wt_698
> 
> I still haven't been able to get a good photo, but did find a few real-life color matches. The manila inter-office mail envelopes at my work are a very close match; so is the plastic tube of Burt's Bees beeswax lip balm. Not the wrapper on the lip balm-- that's more yellow-- but the tube itself and the cap. I hope this helps!


That does appear to be more orange than gold.


----------



## albianne (Jan 22, 2011)

That's kind of like a light pumpkin color, I actually like that color.  I wished mine would hurry up and get here.  It's bad enough that I am second guessing whether I should have ordered mine without wool or not, but I am also anxious about the color.


----------

